# Mundo Lusófono - Fóruns dos Países de Língua Oficial Portuguesa



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Países*

Angola
Brasil
Cabo Verde
Guiné-Bissau
Moçambique
Portugal
São Tomé e Príncipe
Timor-Leste
Guiné Equatorial

*Regiões*

Goa, Diu e Damão
Macau
A maioria dos países pertencentes à PALOP não têm fórum dedicado no SSC, mas encontram-se alguns tópicos aqui


----------



## Tom_Lisboa (Jul 6, 2007)

Esquecestes de Goa e mais alguns territorios na India, qua ainda se fala e pratica cultura portuguesa. 


Mas, bem pensado fazeres um thread a respeito dos paises lusofonos. ;D


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

eu não me esqueci, simplesmente a expressão portuguesa é tão diminuta (e inexistente no SSC) que ignorei..


----------



## Tom_Lisboa (Jul 6, 2007)

e Macau é o que? Quase ngm fla portugues la. 


Ya, tem o Casino Lisboa, mas mesmo assim, a muito pouca cultura portuguesa atuante.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Tom_Lisboa said:


> e Macau é o que? Quase ngm fla portugues la.


o objectivo do tópico não é dizer todos os cantos do mundo onde se fala português mas sim establecer uma relação onde se fala português no SSC.. e neste caso:


> (e inexistente no SSC)


ora tenta lá encontrar uma palavra em português aqui
já no de Macau encontras logo isto na página principal



Tom_Lisboa said:


> Ya, tem o Casino Lisboa, mas mesmo assim, a muito pouca cultura portuguesa atuante.


Macau à poucos anos ainda era portuguesa.. nem queiras comparar a influência (e os falantes) de Macau para Goa ou Damão..


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Mas poderiamos tentar reunir numa rede e intercambiar essas regiões. O Brasil e agora Portugal tem mais visibilidade, mas vejo por exemplo que todo o continente africano , excetuando Africa do Sul e Marrocos esta todo condensado. Angola pode sim vir a ter maior importância, pois tem varios topicos a respeito e nisso junto viriam os demais. Timor esta inserido dentro da Indonésia e ja procurei pessoas de lá , mas fui rechaçado pelos indonésios. Tentar reunir a lusofonia aqui seria interessante, mas seriamos a primeira lingua a fazer isso, certo( existe um forum francofilo, mas so tem a França nele...)


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Aliás, pus link desse tópico no fórum brasileiro, vamos amadurecendo essa discussão sobre a língua que nos une...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=633758


Rede SSC Lusófono - da América à Oceania!


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632329


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Kelsen, valeu!!!! Link do Angola News!!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

é dificil enquadrar aqui Goa Damão e Diu mais Macau visto não serem paises, em Macau o Portugues é lingua oficial mas a par com o Chines k desde sempre foi a lingua maioritariamente falada...


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Arpels said:


> é dificil enquadrar aqui Goa Damão e Diu mais Macau visto não serem paises, em Macau o Portugues é lingua oficial mas a par com o Chines k desde sempre foi a lingua maioritariamente falada...


Que tal regiões lusófonas para não parecer coisa de separatismo?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

a mim parece-me Mundo Lusófono o melhor porque pode incluir paises e não paises onde se fala a lingua, além das vastas comunidades de falantes que vivem noutros paises :dunno:


----------



## Tom_Lisboa (Jul 6, 2007)

Angola é o país que mais cresce economicamente no mundo, claro que respectivamente ao seu tamanho, se nao me engano, superava os 35%, seu crescimento do PIB. Já já torna-se um dos "grandes" africanos, juntamente com Africa do Sul, Marrocos, Nigeria, Egito, Argelia, etc. 


Claro que este crescimento, por dever-se muito ao petroleo, nao reflete diretamente no pais, e assim como qualquer outro pais africano/arabe tao dependente do petroleo, tem sua população a passar fome, e altos indices economicos por exemplo um PIB per capita alto ;D


----------



## Fernando_Brasil (Aug 4, 2006)

Em Cingapura há algumas comunidades que falam português também.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Eu acho que podíamos estar à parte no SSC epper:


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Guiné Equatorial, Gana, Sri Lanka, Ilha das Flores (Indonésia)...


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

..Amadora.. (há zonas em que se fala português)


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

agora a sério, acho que no Senegal tb há uma pequena comunidade de falantes da língua portuguesa.. e a língua portuguesa é ensinada tanto no ensino superior como no ensino secundário


----------



## Vittariano (Aug 2, 2006)

ECGTE said:


> Aliás, pus link desse tópico no fórum brasileiro, vamos amadurecendo essa discussão sobre a língua que nos une...
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=633758
> ...


´Concordo contigo!


----------



## Áporo (Mar 15, 2008)

Apoio a idéia!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

O SSC vai lá e mete tudo a falar tuga :lol:


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

xolang said:


> Venham ao Timor Leste e tentem falar em português. hno:
> A gente no Timor Leste _não_ fala português. Ainda não.


Ué , mas tu estás a te comunicares em que lingua Homem? Mesmo que só tenhamos 1 unico forista de Timor falante do português, já terá valido a pena sim!!!


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

temos um timorense no forum? Ou será indonesio?


----------



## Kaique (Aug 15, 2006)

fernao said:


> mais uma razao para juntar a Galiza :banana::lol:


Mas já gostam de alcovitar os espanhóis.

Por acaso também esotu em Coimbra, se calhar poderíamos fazer um encontro do SSC


----------



## Kaique (Aug 15, 2006)

tcpor said:


> xolang, seja como for, é um país de língua oficial portuguesa.
> 
> Kaique, a tua proposta está bastante interessante. :cheers:


Aberta a críticas e sugestões. E acho que também precisa ser mais discutida no forum brasileiro.


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Kaique said:


> Aberta a críticas e sugestões. E acho que também precisa ser mais discutida no forum brasileiro.


Nem me fale, ja caiu para segunda pagina do 
Boteco.....hno:


----------



## edumelo (Nov 10, 2007)

ECGTE said:


> Nem me fale, ja caiu para segunda pagina do
> Boteco.....hno:


Já subi o tópico denovo. Mas parece que o povo não está muito interessado... :dunno:


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

Acima de tudo, terá que haver um sinal positivo de quem nos representa na administração do Fórum SSC, ou seja, a moderação. Se houver tal sinal, de certeza que o sentimento de entre-ajuda será enorme, tal como o foi na re-estruturação do SSC - Portugal que, mesmo depois de birras e amuos, foi alvo de largos elogios por parte das "entidades competentes".


----------



## orberto74 (Dec 20, 2007)

Olá! Não sei se este é o melhor lugar para perguntar isto, mais...

alguém poderia me dizer o significado de "chão que deu uvas"?

Muito obrigado


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

"chão que deu uvas" é um expressão k se usa quando se quer dizer que é uma coisa que já deu algo mas já não dá mais nada.

Chão=terra


----------



## orberto74 (Dec 20, 2007)

Muito obrigado! Amanhã tenho um exame de português e a professora quer que nós aprendamos muitas expressões idiomáticas... mas não explicou quase nenhuma! E esta não a encontrava no dicionário...


----------



## Hed (Mar 14, 2006)

Ótima idéia essa de unir o "Mundo Lusófono" aqui no SSC. Por mim, seriam unidos todos os países falantes da língua num único sub-fórum. Ganharíamos todos nós, trocando experiências, notícias e conhecimentos de centenas (ou milhares) de pessoas de todos os cantos do mundo, aqui no SSC.

Obs.: Além disso, acabaria com aquela burocracia de links do fórum brasileiro.


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Hed said:


> Ótima idéia essa de unir o "Mundo Lusófono" aqui no SSC. Por mim, seriam unidos todos os países falantes da língua num único sub-fórum. Ganharíamos todos nós, trocando experiências, notícias e conhecimentos de centenas (ou milhares) de pessoas de todos os cantos do mundo, aqui no SSC.
> 
> Obs.: Além disso, acabaria com aquela burocracia de links do fórum brasileiro.


Bom, temos que fazer Africa e Asia acontecerem também com foruns nacionais independentes ou ao menos criar Africa Lusofona .....


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Que burocracia?


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Mundo Lusofono SSC ( grupo do SSC) :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/group.php?groupid=37


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Que engraçado :yes:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

orberto74 said:


> Muito obrigado! Amanhã tenho um exame de português e a professora quer que nós aprendamos muitas expressões idiomáticas... mas não explicou quase nenhuma! E esta não a encontrava no dicionário...


Eish temos cá tantas... asneiras valem? :lol:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Kaique said:


> Mas já gostam de alcovitar os espanhóis.
> 
> Por acaso também esotu em Coimbra, se calhar poderíamos fazer um encontro do SSC


Quantas vezes já disse isso... quem quer ir ver a bola ao Parque ou à Praça?


----------



## fernao (May 14, 2006)

Kaique said:


> Mas já gostam de alcovitar os espanhóis.
> 
> Por acaso também esotu em Coimbra, se calhar poderíamos fazer um encontro do SSC





Lino said:


> Quantas vezes já disse isso... quem quer ir ver a bola ao Parque ou à Praça?


Eu sou de Coimbra, mas estou a viver em Inglaterra...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Pessoal Angola está a lutar por um fórum próprio epper:

Vamos ajudar !

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=635175


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Fred_ said:


> ^^ Esse gajo só posta em inglês, inclusive no Fórum Brasileiro. Deveria ser banido! :banned:


Ishii Fred,ei la,banir alguem so pq escreve em sua lingua
agora me lembrei qdo fuir esponder ao um brasileiro,em portugues no forum saudita,e excluiram
embora eu so estivesse escrevendo em arabe e ingles,sei al,deveriam ser ams tolerantes,ahh mas deixa pra lahno:


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

^^ O seu português, então, é péssimo. Você está precisando ou de um banimento ou de umas aulas. Você é que escolhe! :llama: :lol:


----------



## e.brandao (May 3, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Ishii Fred,ei la,banir alguem so pq escreve em sua lingua
> agora me lembrei qdo fuir esponder ao um brasileiro,em portugues no forum saudita,e excluiram
> embora eu so estivesse escrevendo em arabe e ingles,sei al,deveriam ser ams tolerantes,ahh mas deixa pra lahno:


isso é português? Caramba, quase não entendi!


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

sishii ñé portugueish, intyam é uâ quie?:lol:


----------



## Império-CostaAzul (Sep 20, 2008)

*Portugal:10.335.824
Portugueses residentes no estrangeiro: 4.500.000 (quase 2x lisboa :lol:, imaginem se eles decidissem todos de voltar ao pais ao mesmo tempo...)*

*Aqui vai um quadro com as comunidades Portuguesas mais importantes no mundo*
*

EUA- 1.153.351
Brasil - 700.000
França - 553.663
Canadà - 506.270
Venezuela - 400.000
Africa do Sul - 300.000
Reino Unido - 180.000
Macau e Hong Kong - 160.700
Suiça - 156.542
Alemanha - 133.700
Espanha - 110.000
Luxemburgo - 62.020 (enorme mais de 10% da pop activa)
Bélgica - 40.000
Austràlia - 31.490
Angola - 20.000 ( este ano devem ser muitos mais)
Argentina - 16.000
Moçambique - 13.299
Holanda - 9.220
Andorra - 9000 ( enorme em relação à população do principiado)
Itàlia - 5.741
Antilhas holandesas - 2.540
Zimbabwé - 2.500 (até aqui...)
Bermudas - 2.500
India - 2.392
Suécia - 1.800
Uruguai - 1.200

outros dados:

China - ano 2005 - 88
ano 2008 - 188*

*Japão - Não tenho dados mas existe uma comunidade de portugueses e uma enorme de brasileiros, soube também que 33 escolas primàrias do paìs estão homologadas para ensido de lingua portuguesa *


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

e as nossas cidades a precisar de população apra terem dimensao para fazer qualquer coisa ou competir a nivel europeu. hno: Eu acho que se deve facilitar a imigração.


----------



## coimbra (Jul 12, 2005)

160.000 em Macau e Hong Kong? Estou? De onde fala?


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

nao é preciso ser caucasiano para ser Portugues.


----------



## Império-CostaAzul (Sep 20, 2008)

isto sao os dados que retirei dos sites das embaixadas e de associações portuguesas nestes respectivos paìses, agora não posso verificar se são bem estes os valores


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Fred_ said:


> ^^ O seu português, então, é péssimo. Você está precisando ou de um banimento ou de umas aulas. Você é que escolhe! :llama: :lol:





Brandao said:


> isso é português? Caramba, quase não entendi!


Teve alguns pequenos erros de digitação:bash:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Mais poxa,700 mil portguueses no Brasil
então aonde andas estes tugas,no qual n os vejos por aqui


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

Rekarte said:


> Mais poxa,700 mil portguueses no Brasil
> então aonde andas estes tugas,no qual n os vejos por aqui


Existem várias razões.
Das que eu me lembro, há as seguintes:

*Integração cultural. Muitos desses portugueses vieram há muito tempo para o Brasil e devido à língua e outras razões, adaptaram-se tão bem a ponto de se misturar à população local. Há muitos nascidos em Portugal dos quais só se percebe a origem nos documentos ou quando a declaram, à medida que vieram pequenos e se integraram totalmente ao Brasil e à sua cultura.

*Imigração antiga. Há pouquíssimos portugueses recém-chegados. A maioria veio na época de Salazar. Lembro-me de estar num ponto de ônibus a ouvir a conversa de dois idosos, um deles era português e falou de sua participação nas guerras coloniais, creio que em Angola. Casos como o dele não devem ser tão frequentes, mas servem de exemplo sobre quando se deu essa imigração: quando Portugal ainda não era um país de alto desenvolvimento humano e não oferecia oportunidades, gerando correntes imigratórias para vários países, dentre eles França, Estados Unidos e Brasil. 

Então, pode-se deduzir que se trata de uma imigração cujas consequências já estão diluídas no imenso caldo de culturas que é o Brasil.


----------



## Viriatuus (Dec 3, 2007)

^^

Não tenho certezas mas também pode incluir luso-descendentes já nascidos no país de emigração, neste caso o Brasil, e que por alguma razão tenham requerido a dupla nacionalidade.


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

Viriatuus said:


> ^^
> 
> Não tenho certezas mas também pode incluir luso-descendentes já nascidos no país de emigração, neste caso o Brasil, e que por alguma razão tenham requerido a dupla nacionalidade.


Possivelmente, por isso fiz a deixa para eventuais outros exemplos dos quais não havia me lembrado.kay:

É muito comum descendentes próximos (como filhos ou mesmo netos) de europeus no Brasil pedirem o passaporte português ou italiano, que vale ouro, uma porta de entrada privilegiada para a União Europeia.

Mas tenho dúvidas se esse tipo de pessoa entra na lista de portugueses residentes no Brasil. A princípio, penso que não, pois um brasileiro nato costuma ser sempre contado como brasileiro, não importando se possui dupla nacionalidade ou passaporte estrangeiro.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

O ministro da saude do brasil pelo que sei é Portugues e nascido em Portugal.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Fabius_ said:


> Existem várias razões.
> Das que eu me lembro, há as seguintes:
> 
> *Integração cultural. Muitos desses portugueses vieram há muito tempo para o Brasil e devido à língua e outras razões, adaptaram-se tão bem a ponto de se misturar à população local. Há muitos nascidos em Portugal dos quais só se percebe a origem nos documentos ou quando a declaram, à medida que vieram pequenos e se integraram totalmente ao Brasil e à sua cultura.
> ...


Mais pera ai,são 700 mil portugueses
ou 700 mil portugueses e descendentes de portugueses?


O Unico portugues q eu vi aqui,eh uma q joga no time de Rugby da Bahia


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

creio k se reporta a leva k foi para o Brasil na primeira metade do séc. XX (época anterior a Salazar - 1ª. República), claro k com descendentes serão já mto mais k 700.000, mtos mais é mtos mais mesmo, milhões talvez...


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

PedroGabriel said:


> O ministro da saude do brasil pelo que sei é Portugues e nascido em Portugal.


Exato. José Gomes Temporão nasceu em Merufe, freguesia do concelho de Monção, em 1951 e veio para o Brasil com um ano de idade.



Rekarte said:


> Mais pera ai,são 700 mil portugueses
> ou 700 mil portugueses e descendentes de portugueses?





Arpels said:


> creio k se reporta a leva k foi para o Brasil na primeira metade do séc. XX (época anterior a Salazar - 1ª. República), claro k com descendentes serão já mto mais k 700.000, mtos mais é mtos mais mesmo, milhões talvez...


Viriatuus falou da soma total, inclusos os descendentes.
Eu citei o caso dos descendentes próximos (filhos e netos), mas se contarmos bisnetos, trisnetos, etc. certamente a conta chegará a um patamar impressionante. Posso incluir-me na conta, sou bisneto de portugueses pelo lado paterno e pelo lado materno certamente há ascendência que se possa traçar desde o século XVIII.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

se formos por aí somos todos africanos...


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

Figueirense said:


> se formos por aí somos todos africanos...


Sim, desde que tu consigas traçar 100.000 anos e umas 4.000 gerações. 
Aí voltarás a algum lugar da África e a alguns grupos restritos, dos quais surgiram todos os exemplares do _**** sapiens_, segundo uma das teorias mais aceitas sobre a evolução humana.

Ademais, disse o que disse sem qualquer ufanismo. Apenas uma constatação.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

exatamente. com é que eu vou saber se os meus bisavós não eram anti-portugueses?


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

Figueirense said:


> exatamente. com é que eu vou saber se os meus bisavós não eram anti-portugueses?


Isto só se poderia saber, confirmar ou negar através de uma pesquisa genealógica. Saber se a família é da terra há muito tempo, ou se veio de outro lugar. Visitar as conservatórias de registo civil - no Brasil, o registro civil só foi feito a partir de 1875, obrigatório a partir de 1888, já nos últimos dias do Império. Em Portugal, só a partir de 1911.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Fabius_ said:


> Viriatuus falou da soma total, inclusos os descendentes.
> Eu citei o caso dos descendentes próximos (filhos e netos), mas se contarmos bisnetos, trisnetos, etc. certamente a conta chegará a um patamar impressionante. Posso incluir-me na conta, sou bisneto de portugueses pelo lado paterno e pelo lado materno certamente há ascendência que se possa traçar desde o século XVIII.


Eu tbm tenho ascendencia portuguesa:lol:


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

Rekarte said:


> Eu tbm tenho ascendencia portuguesa:lol:


E que não tem? :lol:
Só os descendentes de imigrantes ainda vivos cujos filhos não se casaram fora da colônia, quem não se casou para fora do grupo, os índios, muitos grupos de quilombolas (os de verdade, não os inventados)...
Só não sei se existe cálculo a respeito.


----------



## Viriatuus (Dec 3, 2007)

^^

No total não devem ser mais de 10%... e se formos a contar com ascendências mais antigas... é capaz de ser ainda menos. Por exempolo muitos alemães têm ascendência eslava e latina - basta olhar para os seus apelidos -, nos italianos do norte também não é incomum haver ascendência alemã, etc.

Quando falei em relação aos luso-descendentes com dupla nacionalidade, creio que haverá uma dupla contagem de efectivos. Por exemplo no Brasil são contados naturalmente com brasileiros, e em Portugal são considerados portugueses residentes no Brasil.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

A Nelly Furtado vejo-a como Portuguesa, mas se ela nascesse no Brasil a veria como brasileira, como vejo vejo os filhos de brasileiros no brasil. Mas vejo filhos de brasileiros aqui como portugueses. E, os brasileiros que nao se iludam, mesmo com os dois pais com sotaque brasileiro, os filhos desde pequenos que têm sotaque bem português.

A familia que tenho no Brasil tb os vejo como brasileiros e eles a nos como portugueses. Se pensarmos um pouco, iriamos pensar "isto nao é normal", mas mais um bocado vemos que é. Acontece em Espanha por exemplo com Argentinos, a mesma coisa.


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

PedroGabriel said:


> Mas vejo filhos de brasileiros aqui como portugueses. E, os brasileiros que nao se iludam, mesmo com os dois pais com sotaque brasileiro, os filhos desde pequenos que têm sotaque bem português.


Desconheço o que a lei portuguesa diz, mas para mim se alguém é filho de estrangeiros, mas já fala e se comporta como alguém do lugar, é evidente que esse filho já é um local. Nesse caso específico, se esses filhos vierem ao Brasil, não serão brasileiros _de facto_, mas apenas _de jure_, já não falam, não vivem e não se comportam como brasileiros, não são mais brasileiros, talvez diferentemente dos pais.

E existe a questão da integração dos imigrantes e descendentes por geração. O imigrante traz a pátria natal no seu sangue, na sua mente e no seu coração. Dificilmente ele será alguém bem integrado na nova pátria. Mas seu filho estará mais adaptado à língua, cultura e modos locais. A pátria natal viverá apenas no sangue e nas lembranças do que não viveu. A partir dos netos, a diluição fica muito grande, principalmente se a integração for muito forte.



> A familia que tenho no Brasil tb os vejo como brasileiros e eles a nos como portugueses. Se pensarmos um pouco, iriamos pensar "isto nao é normal", mas mais um bocado vemos que é. Acontece em Espanha por exemplo com Argentinos, a mesma coisa.


Não vejo nada de errado nisso, é uma coisa natural. Parentes, mas não conterrâneos.


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Lusofonia no SSC:

- Forum Brasileiro e Português caminhando
- Forum Angolano reunindo devagara angolanos e abrangendo os demais países lusofonos africanos - por enquanto
- Macau - Ainda há foristas que falem o idioma?
- Diu, Damão, Goa - existem foristas dessas regiões ?
- Timor - existem foristas que falem o idioma??


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

Forum Angolano _ O ingles tomando conta , com alto patrocionio dos membros Portugueses que vao para la escrever em Ingles


----------



## Gwo Loo Waan (Feb 17, 2009)

NewTomorrow said:


> Forum Angolano _ O ingles tomando conta , com alto patrocionio dos membros Portugueses que vao para la escrever em Ingles


Não poderia concordar mais! Cabe-nos a nós, o que falamos a língua portuguesa fazer vincar o que é nosso...


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

NewTomorrow said:


> Forum Angolano _ O ingles tomando conta , com alto patrocionio dos membros Portugueses que vao para la escrever em Ingles


Com o perdão da palavra, P*ta M*rda! Vou já para lá falar português! Pela Flor do Laço, avante lusófonos! :horse:


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Inconfidente said:


> Com o perdão da palavra, P*ta M*rda! Vou já para lá falar português! Pela *Flor do Laço,* avante lusófonos! :horse:



Não era flor do LÁCIO??????:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

^^ A analogia é com a figura de um laço que possui um adorno e é claro que foi importante a plavra laço parecer com a palavra Lácio. Este adorno é uma flor, a língua portuguesa.


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

e a culpa ´e do forista da Nigeria Matheus Offdilodei, que coloca tudo em Ingles.


E ainda mais abrio um tread em Portugal sobre Angola com titulo em Ingles , mais no forum Brasileiro como teve medo da Moderaçao abrio com o titulo em Portugues 

algo me esta a escapar aqui...............


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

NewTomorrow said:


> e a culpa ´e do forista da Nigeria Matheus Offdilodei, que coloca tudo em Ingles.
> 
> 
> E ainda mais abrio um tread em Portugal sobre Angola com titulo em Ingles , mais no forum Brasileiro como teve medo da Moderaçao abrio com o titulo em Portugues
> ...




Estranho isso mesmo New...


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

isso já acho estranho.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

HGP said:


> Lusofonia no SSC:
> - Macau - Ainda há foristas que falem o idioma?


há. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=33725534#post33725534



HGP said:


> - Diu, Damão, Goa - existem foristas dessas regiões ?
> - Timor - existem foristas que falem o idioma??


penso que não. Há um indonesio no forum que dá umas pancadas de português.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

PedroGabriel said:


> l
> penso que não. Há um indonesio no forum que dá umas pancadas de português.


O que vc quer dizer,com pancadas em portugues?
em Macau,.eu sei que se falam portugues,as avenidas la,tem nome portugueses,mas n devem ter foristas do Timor Leste,visto que o país so tem pouco mas de 800 mil habitantes,acho que poucas pessoas,la devem ter internet....


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

NewTomorrow said:


> Forum Angolano _ O ingles tomando conta , com alto patrocionio dos membros Portugueses que vao para la escrever em Ingles


Pois eh,imagino que para um angolano,ler em portugues,é melhor do que ingles,eu sempre respondo la em portugues,ate mesmo,por que n sei ingles:lol:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Rekarte said:


> O que vc quer dizer,com pancadas em portugues?
> em Macau,.eu sei que se falam portugues,as avenidas la,tem nome portugueses,mas n devem ter foristas do Timor Leste,visto que o país so tem pouco mas de 800 mil habitantes,acho que poucas pessoas,la devem ter internet....


sim, e um pais muito pobre. daqui a uns anos melhora, visto que tem petroleo. tem mais de 1 milhao de pessoas.

pancadas foi um termo que inventei =D quero dizer que sabe algumas palavras de portugues e ter uma conversa basica. 



Rekarte said:


> Pois eh,imagino que para um angolano,ler em portugues,é melhor do que ingles,eu sempre respondo la em portugues,ate mesmo,por que n sei ingles:lol:


a maioria dos angolanos tb nao sabe ingles, o ensino deles ainda é herdado da epoca colonial e porque tem muitos vizinhos que falam frances, logo a situação é pior. Mas nao vejo problemas com o forum ter secções em ingles, visto que o forum nao é só para os angolanos, portugueses ou brasileiros...

O Matheus off é nigeriano, logo nao fala portugues, ele apenas se apaixonou pela africa lusofona e viu ali uma cultura luso-africana comum, por isso participa como pode e sabe, e estar a cair em cima do moço por causa disso é tão :nuts: só mesmo o NT... ainda lhe deviam estar a agradecer de ele estar a divulgar estes paises e a sua cultura.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Posso dizer que em Goa apenas encontrei uma senhora de idade que falava português, não é que tivesse nas ruas a perguntar ás pessoas se falavam.

Apesar disso, todas as ruas são nomes portugueses, assim como vários nomes de lojas, cafés ou restaurantes.

A influência portuguesa é clara (na comida então ), mas na rua as pessoas não falam portugues. Acho que apenas com negociações com o governo do estado de Goa e muita pressão seria possível arrancar com um programa de aprendizagem de português. Não sei se isso acontece no ensino oficial. Mas sei que escolas privadas têm cursos de Português. 
Também sei que anda lá uma corrida ao passaporte português, quem for descendente de portugueses consegue arranjar passaporte.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

HGP said:


> Lusofonia no SSC:
> 
> - Forum Brasileiro e Português caminhando


Caminhando? O Fórum Português tem 175 foristas, o Brasileiro 538! Só aí já são 713 foristas!


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

alguns foristas pertencem a ambos os fórum. não podes somar assim...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Inconfidente said:


> Caminhando? O Fórum Português tem 175 foristas, *o Brasileiro 538*! Só aí já são 713 foristas!


O que estão no censo,né?
por que tem muitos que n estão no censo
por cima,falo que no forum brasileiro,tem muito mas que 600 foristas
mas apenas uns 150 aprecem lá regulamente
e uns 30 são forumers muito ativos(vão todos os dias no forum)


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

o forum portugues so tem 175 foristas?? :sly:


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

tem 257 ativos.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Activos


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Barragon said:


> Activos



E os passivos?? :lol: desculpa, não aguentei...


As duas formas são corretas pelo acordo ortográfico, ao menos até 2012 no Brasil e para vcs?


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Inconfidente said:


> Caminhando? O Fórum Português tem 175 foristas, o Brasileiro 538! Só aí já são 713 foristas!


Vc acha pouco dentro do universo do SSC? eu não acho, são foruns dos mais ativos... O problema é integrar os demais - Timor está perdida no meio da Indonésia, com a India independente agora não sei se existiria alguma forma de reunir os lusofonos em algum tópico. O futuro próximo está no forum Angolano ( que reune os africanos lusofonos dentro dele...) e mais um tempo, talvez se consiga argumento para um Forum de Moçambique...


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

HGP said:


> E os passivos?? :lol: desculpa, não aguentei...
> 
> 
> As duas formas são corretas pelo acordo ortográfico, ao menos até 2012 no Brasil e para vcs?


tbm. mas é o hábito...


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

HGP said:


> Vc acha pouco dentro do universo do SSC? eu não acho, são foruns dos mais ativos... O problema é integrar os demais - Timor está perdida no meio da Indonésia, com a India independente agora não sei se existiria alguma forma de reunir os lusofonos em algum tópico. O futuro próximo está no forum Angolano ( que reune os africanos lusofonos dentro dele...) e mais um tempo, talvez se consiga argumento para um Forum de Moçambique...


o fórum angolano é um fórum em se fala bastante inglês...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

HGP said:


> Vc acha pouco dentro do universo do SSC? eu não acho, são foruns dos mais ativos... O problema é integrar os demais - Timor está perdida no meio da Indonésia, com a India independente agora não sei se existiria alguma forma de reunir os lusofonos em algum tópico. O futuro próximo está no forum Angolano ( que reune os africanos lusofonos dentro dele...) e mais um tempo, talvez se consiga argumento para um *Forum de Moçambique*...


Já temos foristas de Moçambique?
sempre me imagino,como deve ser a internet nesses países
se aqui no Brasil,é muito cara,e de pessima qualidade...então acho incrivel ter foristas de países bem pobres,como Angola e Bangladesh
e alguns,há muito tempo no forum....


----------



## Gwo Loo Waan (Feb 17, 2009)

seattle92 said:


> Também sei que anda lá uma corrida ao passaporte português, quem for descendente de portugueses consegue arranjar passaporte.


O habitual. Já que Portugal não coloca requisitos linguísticos na altura de oferecer o passaporte. Uma vergonha.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Já temos foristas de Moçambique?
> sempre me imagino,como deve ser a internet nesses países
> se aqui no Brasil,é muito cara,e de pessima qualidade...então acho incrivel ter foristas de países bem pobres,como Angola e Bangladesh
> e alguns,há muito tempo no forum....


são países pobres, mas que tem uma grande entres os pobres e nos ricos, pelo que há pessoas bastante ricas...


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Se há gente em Angola com dinheiro para se meter num avião para Lisboa cada vez que quer ir ao médico ou para Paris cada vez que quer fazer compras... então também há gente com internet. Viva o petroleo e os diamantes.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

seattle92 said:


> Se há gente em Angola com dinheiro para se meter num avião para Lisboa cada vez que quer ir ao médico ou para Paris cada vez que quer fazer compras... então também há gente com internet. Viva o petroleo e os diamantes.


...para 3 ou 4 em 100...hno:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

A_Voz_Da_Figueira said:


> são países pobres, mas que tem uma grande entres os pobres e nos ricos, pelo que há pessoas bastante ricas...





seattle92 said:


> Se há gente em Angola com dinheiro para se meter num avião para Lisboa cada vez que quer ir ao médico ou para Paris cada vez que quer fazer compras... então também há gente com internet. Viva o petroleo e os diamantes.


Estava a falar,n das condições de se ter internet
mas se o serviço é ofertado
e se a qualidade é boa


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

isso não sei...


----------



## moyanapolit (Sep 3, 2006)

deu ontem na televisão (numa das rtp's.. já não me lembro se foi a 2, memória ou áfrica) um programa sobre gentes de malaca - qual a sua relação com portugal etc, e então encontraram pessoas que ainda falavam português e tinham como apelido pereira, por exemplo


----------



## Gwo Loo Waan (Feb 17, 2009)

E Malaca continua a ter uma festa anual portuguesa. O que faz Portugal por isso, nada!


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

HGP said:


> Nao sei se já o sabem, mas Moçambique adquiriu forum próprio dentro do SSC. A língua portuguesa vai marcando presença mais um pouco.


desses idiotas eu só quero distância

há uns anos publiquei fotografias de uma escola em Moçambique, em arquitectura vernacular com excelentes princípios de climatização passiva entre outras soluções sustentáveis, mas por ser salvo erro em adobe, ficaram muito ofendidos, disseram que eu era desagradável, que não devia ter publicado, entre outras coisas


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^

No SSC e na vida real fidalgo vais sempre encontrar pessoas desagradáveis, mas não faças disso uma generalidade. No mundo existe de tudo 

:cheers:


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

fidalgo said:


> *desses idiotas eu só quero distância*
> 
> há uns anos publiquei fotografias de uma escola em Moçambique, em arquitectura vernacular com excelentes princípios de climatização passiva entre outras soluções sustentáveis, mas por ser salvo erro em adobe, ficaram muito ofendidos, disseram que eu era desagradável, que não devia ter publicado, entre outras coisas


Fazes bem. Seu desagradável.


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

:shifty:


----------



## danconascimento (May 10, 2009)

Esse tópico morreu em 2016? gostei dele, reunir todos os povos que falam português, idéia bastante interessante.


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*"Estamos a lutar contra a ditadura que quer ser imposta na Guiné-Bissau"*



> Pedras e gás lacrimogéneo em manifestação em Bissau fizeram 10 feridos
> 
> A manifestação do coletivo de partidos políticos da Guiné-Bissau terminou estaq uinta-feira com a polícia a lançar gás lacrimogéneo e os manifestantes a atirar pedras, depois de ter começado com toda a serenidade. Na sequência do protesto, pelo menos 10 feridos deram entrada no hospital Simão Mendes, em Bissau.
> 
> ...


https://www.dn.pt/mundo/interior/pe...rtidos-politicos-da-guine-bissau-8921462.html


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*Guiné-Bissau | União Africana pede mais sentido de Estado*



> O Conselho de Paz e Segurança da União Africana considera “imperativo” que se encontre uma solução “urgente e duradoura” para a crise no Partido Africano para a Independência da Guiné e Cabo Verde (PAIGC), força vencedora, com maioria parlamentar, nas eleições legislativas de 2014, mas que entretanto não governa.
> E destaca a importância de se realizarem “eleições livres, justas e credíveis dentro dos prazos previstos na Constituição”.
> A União Africana, lê-se no comunicado do Conselho de Paz e Segurança da União Africana, insta todos os actores políticos guineenses a colocarem os “interesses do país e do povo acima de tudo e a começarem a criar condições para a realização de eleições legislativas no próximo ano”.
> Mantém “profunda preocupação” com a crise política, marcada pelo aumento das tensões entre os principais actores políticos e as instituições estatais, apesar dos esforços de mediação da Comunidade Económica dos Estados da África Ocidental (CEDEAO), Comunidade dos Países de Língua Portuguesa (CPLP), União Africana, Organização das Nações Unidas e União Europeia, é referido no comunicado.
> ...


http://jornaldeangola.sapo.ao/mundo/uniao_africana_pede_mais_sentido_de_estado_1


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*Requalificação do Sumbe decorre sem sobressaltos*









Ângulo da cidade do Sumbe onde decorrem obras para melhorar a qualidade de vida 
Fotografia: Kindala Manuel | Edições Novembro



> O secretário do Estado para a Construção prometeu a reavaliação da situação financeira, para se dar resposta às fases subsequentes do projecto de requalificação da cidade do Sumbe.
> O governante inteirou-se de algumas alterações que os projectos sofreram, tais como o aumento dos lotes habitacionais onde vão ser construídas moradias para os munícipes que vão abandonar as zonas de risco.
> O engenheiro Torres Bunga, da Direcção Nacional das Infra-estruturas Públicas, explicou que a visita do secretário de Estado para a Construção ao Sumbe serviu para inteirar-se do cumprimento do projecto de requalificação da sede provincial do Cuanza-Sul, tendo em conta a dimensão da empreitada, que transcende as competências locais.
> “Em função da indisponibilidade financeira, exige-se um trabalho conjunto, para que questões pontuais sejam ultrapassadas”, sublinhou Torres Bunga.
> ...


http://jornaldeangola.sapo.ao/provincias/kwanza_sul/requalificacao_do_sumbe_decorre_sem_sobressaltos


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Essa matéria está errada!

Convém repor a verdade e informar que esse aeroporto foi construído pelos Portugueses como AB5 de Nacala, a maior, melhor e mais movimentada base operacional da Força Aérea Portuguesa em Moçambique no tempo da guerra.

Aí fizeram o que se fez cá no novo Aeroporto de Beja (placa civil, terminal civil novo* e demais edifícios de suporte) e a mais só reconstruíram por cima a pista que estava podre do descaso a que foi devotada desde a independência.

Nem o valor da obra poderia ser tão baixo porque só uma pista construída de raiz custaria bem mais.

* Na zona de placas da Base há um pequeno terminal que era dedicado às operações civis, já que antigamente (até 1975) Nacala era servida pelos 737-200 e Fokker F27 da DETA, actual LAM Moçambique.
Depois da saída dos Portugueses os serviços de aviação civil acabaram e a base ainda serviu por curto tempo como base de MIGs da Alemanha Democrática, mas depois foi tudo abandonado.

Linha de caças FIAT G91 em Nacala:








Créditos:http://joseluislopotunafap.blogs.sapo.pt/2011/10/

Emblema da Base:








Créditos: http://ultramar.terraweb.biz/Livros/OrlandoFernandes/FA - AB 05.jpg


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*Goa: de paraíso turístico a porto de carvão?*



> Desde há tempos Goa é centro nevrálgico de construção de habitações, de escritórios e, sobretudo, hotéis, de forma desordenada, com alta densidade de construção. É a resposta à imensa procura de aquisição de andares para "segunda morada" de pessoas de toda a Índia, que lá querem passar as suas férias e temporadas de descanso; ou ao crescente turismo, que já ronda números de quatro vezes a população do pequenino Estado. Igualmente anárquica e volumosa tem sido a exploração mineira, que chegou em dado momento a mais de 50 milhões de toneladas por ano, de minério de ferro e manganês, que vai poluindo as águas dos rios e as encostas dos montes, fazendo lembrar o rio Amarelo, de tanta terra dissolvida e lodo que arrasta. Apesar dos protestos vigorosos de ambientalistas, pouco se conseguiu, porque estão em jogo interesses milionários.
> 
> Mais recentemente, aparece uma atividade ainda mais destrutora e mortífera: os grandes grupos económicos como o Adani, Jindal e Vedanta, produtores de energia elétrica em centrais térmicas a carvão, de aço e produtos de refinação, no estado de Karnataka, estão a importar carvão de países exteriores, nomeadamente da Austrália, pelo porto de Mormugão, para levarem depois, atravessando toda a Goa e mais de 300 km para o interior, até às instalações onde é utilizado.
> 
> ...


https://www.dn.pt/opiniao/opiniao-d...aiso-turistico-a-porto-de-carvao-8968861.html


----------



## Jogador Pensador (Aug 1, 2013)

Falta aqui neste tópico São João Baptista de Ajudá na costa do Benim que foi portuguesa até 1961.
Ajudá era considerada uma dependência da província de São Tomé e Princípe.
A ocupação pelo Benim só foi reconhecida pelo Governo Português em 1985.


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*Luanda é desastre arquitectónico*

Construções perigosas


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*Cabo Verde, Portugal e Luxemburgo preparam acordo de cooperação na área da Defesa*


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

ATÉ QUE ENFIM!

O primeiro acordo em que nós somos a POTÊNCIA DOMINANTE!

:banana:


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

> Cabo Verde tem as vantagens de uma posição geoestratégica muito importante para Portugal


Pena não fazer parte de Portugal tal como São Tomé e Príncipe.


----------



## toniho (Sep 11, 2010)

lmpanp said:


> ATÉ QUE ENFIM!
> 
> O primeiro acordo em que nós somos a POTÊNCIA DOMINANTE!
> 
> :banana:


Meh. O Luxemburgo com o dinheiro que tem, mais o que sabe sobre o que la ocorre, em caso de necessidade arranja mercenarios mais que suficientes para se tornar potencia a serio. :lol:


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Eh pá, não estragues, OK!


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*Nova cidade no norte de Moçambique pode custar €85 mil milhões*
Construção da 'Cidade do Gás' na Bacia do Rovuma, em Cabo Delgado, financiada em 80% por privados. Será 7 vezes maior que Maputo, mas levará 20 anos a concluir
Publicado 24 Jul, 2014, 11:24 / atualizado em 24 Jul, 2014, 13:02
http://www.rtp.pt/rdpafrica/noticia...de-mocambique-pode-custar-85-mil-milhoes_3064

Esta cidade sempre foi aprovada? Está em construção? Existem renders?


----------

